# Happy Birthday my little one



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Today is Cricket's First Birthday!!! 
Happy Birthday to my funny, silly, pretty, confident, snuggly little girl.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:first:arty2:arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE CRICKET!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Happy 1st Birthday Cricket you little cutie pie xxxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

*Happy Birthday CRICKET .*

:racer::bday:arty2:arty2:arty2::best_wishes:


Happy Birthday to CRICKET ..

Wishing you lots of happy happy birthday lady .

From Buddy .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday to my beautiful girl! !! Kisses from ozzy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy birthday little one I know you'll be having a great day ...enjoy xxx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Happy birthday Cricket! Where does the time go!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Time goes by really really fast!! I cant believe she is one already!!! I had the day off work yesterday, and she was such a snuggle bug, she is still very puppy brained...but turning into an awesome little one for sure!!! she is very smart, and very very funny....and she is super excited that Ozzy sent her kisses!!!

Thank you everyone for her birthday wishes.  she is having a good day, and is loving her new toy.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

By Jiminy that came around quickly!

:bday: arty2: Many Hairy Returns beautiful girl!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cricket!

I can't believe she is 1 arty2:


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

A VERY HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY. :bday::bday::bday:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

arty:arty:arty:Happy Birthday Cricketarty:arty:arty:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

:canada:Happy birthday cute little cricket!!

:twothumbs::bunny3::love-eyes::best_wishes::jumping:arty2:arty::juggle::bday::canada::canada:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We need more Cricket pictures. Does she still have her fluffy legs?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Cricket!*:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I know I am so bad about posting pictures...I will try and get better I promise!!! 
She sure does still have her oh so fluffy legs!!
I will post some pictures in a little bit.

She is such a fun little thing. love her to bits!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday our little American Choccie Smoothie face xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cricket says THANKS EVERYONE!!! and sends you all big kisses!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So glad beautiful Cricket has enjoyed her special dayarty2:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cricket.....belatedly. Where did that time go? ,


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it just went by so fast!! its crazy really


----------

